# bugs vs beef



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2014)

Did u know gram for gram, a grasshopper or a cockroach has as much protein as beef?  I teach u guys something new everyday. ..:welcome:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 10, 2014)

Put a little 5-spice on em and you'd never know the difference!


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 10, 2014)

I think I'll stick to my burger.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent in an omlete and easier to catch than a cow.


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 10, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Excellent in an omlete and easier to catch than a cow.



Not this time of year where I live. About 1 mile down the road is a small dairy farm and I've known the owner for 34 years, so the odds are in my favor for getting some beef right now.


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 10, 2014)

Even if beef goes to $100 lb I am sticking with beef 
IB you really need to get out of the cave once in awhile we have a new thing out here called a supermarket now they really are great !


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

These two Madascar hissing cockroaches threatening you from under the bun of that burger sure would keep it interesting.


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Beef has less of a crunch to it!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 10, 2014)

idk about stomach pain and having the shitts


----------



## LastChance (Jan 10, 2014)

What about maggots?  They are pretty high in protein too.  I don't know how they compare to beef though....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Not this time of year where I live. About 1 mile down the road is a small dairy farm and I've known the owner for 34 years, so the odds are in my favor for getting some beef right now.



Do people eat dairy cows?  LOL..  why would a farmer kill a money making thing when he could raise a hefeweisen in same pen?  

LC  my girl loves my maggot..btw.
Formula shadddup..
Chris those are yummy in coconut oil ..dipped in 5 spice ..


----------



## Sully (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd gladly eat bugs regularly if I knew where I could safely buy them by the pound. And if the price was lower than chicken.


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Do people eat dairy cows?  LOL..  why would a farmer kill a money making thing when he could raise a hefeweisen in same pen?




Yes. When trying to replenish the herd, some males are born. Since they will never produce milk, they are used for veal. The females are heavily used for milk for about 4 years and butchered after that.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 10, 2014)

I read somewhere cornmeal and pinto beans are two incomplete proteins that are better than beef when combined together...could be bs tho


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 10, 2014)

Milk and eggs are probably cheaper but if someone is hard up I guess they could go down to the aquarium store, buy a bunch of grasshoppers, and start a farm. They reproduce quickly

Use grasshoppers to grow fish | Homer Tribune


----------



## reckbates (Jan 21, 2014)

I read that the cricket have more proteins than beef WTH ??


----------



## srd1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Lets seee cockroach or porterhouse fuck that porterhouse it is lol....survival training learned what bugs to eat and wich ones to leave alone id have to be in hardcore survival mode to crunch on a cockroach lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 22, 2014)

it's way cheaper then beef too... and cost-free if u find some @ home


----------



## psych (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah....
All the countries I know that eat bugs are small people. Never saw a big Thai dude. 

Just because it has protein doesn't mean you should eat it.  I which case my girl friend should be jacked! 

I'm sure it's more "natural" but the whole organic craze is pretty much a scam.

FYI Ate a stew made from grubs in Arkansas during a survival training, tasted *JUST like beef broth*.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 23, 2014)

LMAO.... Just because it has protein doesn't mean you should eat it. I which case my girl friend should be jacked!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 23, 2014)

I tried some grasshoppers, crickets, and some other stuff in one of my college biology classes..I loved the crickets.  I ended up buying a bunch of boxes of BBQ and Cheddar flavored crickets.  I only stopped eating them because they freak people out, they are actually kind of expensive to buy and I think carrying tupperware and a shaker bottle wherever I go is already too much for people to take lol 

Edible insects and bugs food for sale online


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 24, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> ......I tried some grasshoppers, crickets, and some other stuff in one of my college biology classes........



u make a good contestant for FEar Factor


----------

